# can i get my testicles back? asfter 7 months



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

Hello. i recentley done a cycle of test cyp for 16 weeks and as usuall i take some nolvadex for pct and my balls that have shrunk quite small usually return to full size very shortly however this time they have not returned to size i also took some hcg at the end of my pct for a week but stoped as i wasnt familiar with the stuff i took 2 jabs at 250 iu and the last one at about 750 iu i dont know if this matters nothing happened when i took it no size return to the teticles nothing ive also been to the docs and hes says dont worry yout still within normall testicle size range but i dont think so before my balls were big and softish to touch now theyre asmall and very hard and through out the day they sometimes grow back to theyre originall size and the next minuite they return to very small again. would a course of clomid help bring them back to size. where do i go from here please get in touch with some help as im now quite lost as what to do or if this has happened to anyone please let me know thanks. wilson.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Sounds like your PCT failed mate do you have any other signs of low natural test?, and running HCG at the end of PCT isn't a good idea.

If I was you I'd run PCT again this time using HCG to kick start it followed by Clomid and Nolva.

The PCT example below is the creation of Hackskii and has helped guys I know in similar situations:

1-16 Days - HCG @ 2500iu EOD (Pre-Bed)

1-45 Days - Nolva @ 20mg ED

1-30 Days - Clomid @ 100mg ED

1-45 Days - Proviron @ 25mg ED

Run 1000iu Vit E with the HCG as well, also things like ZMA, Trib etc... may help.


----------



## Ollie B (Mar 14, 2007)

is this an ideal pct Harry? I need to construct a decent PCT when i decide to finish my cycle.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

There are so many variations and everyone seems to have one that they prefer, I personally wouldn't want to stick that amount of HCG into my body (unless I really needed to), so I would go along with the Clomid/Nolva/Proviron doses and run the HCG throughout the cycle at 250-500iu twice a week.


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

thanks for the reply. but wouldnt there be a chance of the hcg shutting me down further im a bit scared of this stuff and ive also read that proviron would make the situation worse on the testicle side of things as for other signs im not really sure as i ve had a tough time of things latley i seemed to have gone a lot more layed back which i dont really like as in not much aggression.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Although HCG is supressive it is also key to setting you up for PCT and getting the testies back, however, if you really are that concerned then you can just run the Clomid and Nolva and see how you fair with that. Proviron at that dose wouldn't inhibit your recovery and would help with labido. If your going to drop the HCG and Proviron I would strongly suggest Aromsin at 20mg ED for 30days in their place.


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

Ollie B said:


> is this an ideal pct Harry? I need to construct a decent PCT when i decide to finish my cycle.


A good easily sourced PCT would include an hCG punch, then nolva/clomid/proviron/clenbuterol plus igf/slin, creatine and vitamin c.

An adequate one perhaps only nolva and clomid


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

Harry said:


> Although HCG is supressive it is also key to setting you up for PCT and getting the testies back, however, if you really are that concerned then you can just run the Clomid and Nolva and see how you fair with that. Proviron at that dose wouldn't inhibit your recovery and would help with labido. If your going to drop the HCG and Proviron I would strongly suggest Aromsin at 20mg ED for 30days in their place.


thanks for the reply harry just wandering why you would recomend nolva and clomid both used together ? also what if im not shut down and my testicles have just shrunk would using hcg then further my problem or not because i keep hearing that hcg if used when not shut down would desenatize the testicles is this right .?


----------



## Ecksarmy11 (Apr 4, 2006)

denny said:


> A good easily sourced PCT would include an hCG punch, then nolva/clomid/proviron/clenbuterol plus igf/slin, creatine and vitamin c.
> 
> An adequate one perhaps only nolva and clomid


Why clen, igf and slin ?


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

wilsonrob said:


> thanks for the reply harry just wandering why you would recomend nolva and clomid both used together ? also what if im not shut down and my testicles have just shrunk would using hcg then further my problem or not because i keep hearing that hcg if used when not shut down would desenatize the testicles is this right .?


OK if I was in your position I'd go and get a blood test and see what my Test levels looked like. If they where low then I would run a PCT, if they where fine then you just need to get the testies back to size. This could be done with hcg, it is suppressive but I can't see it shuting you down if used for a short period, however, I'm no expert on hcg and really would point you in the direction of Hackskii or another Mod to confirm this.

OK Nolva and Clomid - have a read of this it explains it in fine detail:

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/17336-understanding-pct.html


----------



## denny (Aug 24, 2007)

clen to block the cortisol rebound.

IGF or slin to force the muscles to retain their full mass while stripping water, to increase the ability to perform in the gym as well as keeping huge pumps to show the muscle, and to stave off the depression.


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

What a load of ****e!


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

Harry said:


> OK if I was in your position I'd go and get a blood test and see what my Test levels looked like. If they where low then I would run a PCT, if they where fine then you just need to get the testies back to size. This could be done with hcg, it is suppressive but I can't see it shuting you down if used for a short period, however, I'm no expert on hcg and really would point you in the direction of Hackskii or another Mod to confirm this.
> 
> OK Nolva and Clomid - have a read of this it explains it in fine detail:
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/17336-understanding-pct.html


thanks harry v intresting im having my blood work done on friday morning so we will see what the results say and then if i need hcg hopefully hackskii or one of the mods could help guide me with this . thanks.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Let us know what they come back like bud.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> What a load of ****e!


Denny's post...? It actually makes perfect sense to me...

How would you go about it Woody...?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> What a load of ****e!


Will that be all? Please do share your wisdom!


----------



## takeone (May 23, 2007)

you seem to have a problem with dennys posts cwoody.

why?

i've been reading some of his posts & find them very informative,

loads praise the use of igf,clen etc for pct.


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

i know froim experience not to ask for sources to buy from but want to know how i can check if a site on the net is legit to order from as im fed up with being scamed . i normally order from america where i know certain sites are legit but get stung in shipping costs and delivery time so how do i check if the website i want to pick up some nolva and clomid from is legit im not asking for a site name ive got a site name i just want to know if its legit please help me out other wise il be wasting my cash should i just say he name on this board ? or should i p.m a moderator.? if so who please explain.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

You can PM a mod matey best not to post on the open board.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

wilsonrob said:


> and through out the day they sometimes grow back to theyre originall size and the next minuite they return to very small again.


pmsl....if you were still shutdown they would very much remain like peanuts mate, not alternating in size, fvck knows whats wrong there, although that PCT is up there with the worst Ive ever seen.


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

On a serious note...

Run some HCG for 2-3 weeks at 250iu's EoD and then do PCT again, Clomid and Nolvadex for 4 weeks.

Haven't read all the posts, I apologise if Ive echoed anyone elses post.


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

Five-O said:


> pmsl....if you were still shutdown they would very much remain like peanuts mate, not alternating in size, fvck knows whats wrong there, although that PCT is up there with the worst Ive ever seen.


honestley one minuite i grab my balls and you think yes theyre coming back to size then litarally 3 or 4 mins later theyre back really small its like thyre trying thier best to get back to normall but keeping sliping back v strange the bottom of the ball/testicle is all small and very hard and the top bit of the testicle is the bit that feels normall to me anyway thats the best way i could describe it.


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

What i would do would be to get a blood test done and if he has abnormally high LH & FSH and no test then he has primary hypogonadism and all the Clomid and Nolva is going to do **** all as the nuts are ****ed. If he is secondary and is not secreting LH & FSH (which i think will be the case) Then he should run a low dose of HCG for the first 2 weeks of PCT along with Clomid and an AI then continue the clomid for another 4 weeks and in the last 2 weeks taper the clomid down by 25mg every 3 days and continure with the AI for another week after you finish Clomid.

No need for Clen, IGF, just keep the **** simple...i mean why would cortisol be an issue? and why would you want to **** up anymore axis chucking all the other **** in the mix!

Simple Blood test....then go from there mate


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

cwoody123 said:


> What i would do would be to get a blood test done and if he has abnormally high LH & FSH and no test then he has primary hypogonadism and all the Clomid and Nolva is going to do **** all as the nuts are ****ed. If he is secondary and is not secreting LH & FSH (which i think will be the case) Then he should run a low dose of HCG for the first 2 weeks of PCT along with Clomid and an AI then continue the clomid for another 4 weeks and in the last 2 weeks taper the clomid down by 25mg every 3 days and continure with the AI for another week after you finish Clomid.
> 
> No need for Clen, IGF, just keep the **** simple...i mean why would cortisol be an issue? and why would you want to **** up anymore axis chucking all the other **** in the mix!
> 
> Simple Blood test....then go from there mate


Good piece of advice IMO.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> What i would do would be to get a blood test done and if he has abnormally high LH & FSH and no test then he has primary hypogonadism and all the Clomid and Nolva is going to do **** all as the nuts are ****ed. If he is secondary and is not secreting LH & FSH (which i think will be the case) Then he should run a low dose of HCG for the first 2 weeks of PCT along with Clomid and an AI then continue the clomid for another 4 weeks and in the last 2 weeks taper the clomid down by 25mg every 3 days and continure with the AI for another week after you finish Clomid.
> 
> No need for Clen, IGF, just keep the **** simple...i mean why would cortisol be an issue? and why would you want to **** up anymore axis chucking all the other **** in the mix!
> 
> Simple Blood test....then go from there mate


Much better reply than your first attempt. 

nice one.


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

Five-O said:


> pmsl....if you were still shutdown they would very much remain like peanuts mate, not alternating in size, fvck knows whats wrong there, although that PCT is up there with the worst Ive ever seen.


the actuall testicle feels like a big grape


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I dont think nuts are supposed to be big one minute and small the next. You sure you not feeling your n0b? Just kidding.

Seriously though I dont think that's right.


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> I dont think nuts are supposed to be big one minute and small the next. You sure you not feeling your n0b? Just kidding.
> 
> Seriously though I dont think that's right.


thats whats bothering me dude my testicles never used to behave like this.


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

have you got any pain??

I had an op for torsion where my testies would swell up and go to normal, very painfull.. this was before i took steriods... but ok now


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have times through out the day where my nuts feel bigger...i think it may just be a normal thing.

Try and get that blood test...just say to the doc that you took some weight training supplements a few months ago and now you are experiencing lack of libido, erectile dysfunction etc...and you would like a blood test to determine whether you have some how damaged you HPTA axis. Ask him to put down: LH, FSH, TESTOSTERONE, ESTRODIAL, PROLACTIN, SHBG, ALBUMIN.


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

I have times through out the day where my nuts feel bigger...i think it may just be a normal thing.

Try and get that blood test...just say to the doc that you took some weight training supplements a few months ago and now you are experiencing lack of libido, erectile dysfunction etc...and you would like a blood test to determine whether you have some how damaged you HPTA axis. Ask him to put down: LH, FSH, TESTOSTERONE, ESTRODIAL, PROLACTIN, SHBG, ALBUMIN.

you could then make some real progress on this


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

How manys guys keep feeling their nuts throughout the day?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

TaintedSoul said:


> How manys guys keep feeling their nuts throughout the day?


LOL


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

brownie said:


> have you got any pain??
> 
> I had an op for torsion where my testies would swell up and go to normal, very painfull.. this was before i took steriods... but ok now


no pain dude .


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> I have times through out the day where my nuts feel bigger...i think it may just be a normal thing.
> 
> Try and get that blood test...just say to the doc that you took some weight training supplements a few months ago and now you are experiencing lack of libido, erectile dysfunction etc...and you would like a blood test to determine whether you have some how damaged you HPTA axis. Ask him to put down: LH, FSH, TESTOSTERONE, ESTRODIAL, PROLACTIN, SHBG, ALBUMIN.
> 
> you could then make some real progress on this


had my testosterone levels checked on friday ithe card just said testosterone levels checked so would that include my lh amd my fsh or will i have to ask for another test ?


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

wilsonrob said:


> had my testosterone levels checked on friday ithe card just said testosterone levels checked so would that include my lh amd my fsh or will i have to ask for another test ?


Probably not bud. what i normally do is add the extra to the form and no one is any the wiser ;-)

O well at least if your T comes back low then you can more easily demand the the others to be checked.

And don't let them fob you off with the words "they are normal" ask for the values and the ref range.

Good luck


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> Probably not bud. what i normally do is add the extra to the form and no one is any the wiser ;-)
> 
> O well at least if your T comes back low then you can more easily demand the the others to be checked.
> 
> ...


whats the test called that includes lh and fsh what test do i actually ask for?


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

No name for it, just ask for LH & FSH to be tested also.


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> No name for it, just ask for LH & FSH to be tested also.


the reason i ask is that when i mentioned this to the nurse she looked at me and said im not really sure what your talking about also when i get my blood tests back what reason do i give for wanting a copy and will they give me one ?


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

wilsonrob said:


> the reason i ask is that when i mentioned this to the nurse she looked at me and said im not really sure what your talking about also when i get my blood tests back what reason do i give for wanting a copy and will they give me one ?


the reason they look at you blankly is because they ain't got a clue what your talking about...welcome to the NHS lol

You are entitled to know your results...Just phone up and say you are waiting on your blood test results coming back. they will then check and say "everything is normal" or there is a slight problem. You then say you need the values.


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

well been to the docs and everythings fine he says il just have to live with the shrinkage so iwas going to run a course of clomid or nolvadex which one would be best ho help my balls back to size ?


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

wilsonrob said:


> well been to the docs and everythings fine he says il just have to live with the shrinkage so iwas going to run a course of clomid or nolvadex which one would be best ho help my balls back to size ?


Everything is fine! Did you not ask for the values? I did say they would do this.


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

wilsonrob said:


> well been to the docs and everythings fine he says il just have to live with the shrinkage so iwas going to run a course of clomid or nolvadex which one would be best ho help my balls back to size ?


I would try do a little research into how your body works mate. How test production is controlled and get clued up. It's ok us firing acronyms like LH and FSH at you but you need to understand what they are so that you can push the doc to give you results you need. From there you need to formulate a long term recovery plan- and I do mean long term if you plan to get 100% back to normal.

If you asked for LH and FSH to be tested then of course the nurse would look blank. The letters are only used in text form.

Whatever the outcome, I feel a doc or even and endocrinologist would not offer a satisfactory treatment. To mentioned a pal of mine who was suffering shut down like you. He was told that it may take year to recover but time was all that he was offered. He quoted his planned PCT which was extremely well thought out and the doc just said 'well looks like you know what your doing, I would go with that'. The current treatment for testicular atrophy caused by AAS is less effective than most well constructed long term PCT plans.


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

cwoody123 said:


> Everything is fine! Did you not ask for the values? I did say they would do this.


what happened i was at the docs on another matter and the doc said i may as well give you your results so he went through it and said everything was fine so i said thanks and left as my son was seeing the nurse next door and my mind was else where what il do is call back up one day this week and ask them to photo copy the results and hopefully they will then i will post them for all to see and hopefully get back to normal.


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> I would try do a little research into how your body works mate. How test production is controlled and get clued up. It's ok us firing acronyms like LH and FSH at you but you need to understand what they are so that you can push the doc to give you results you need. From there you need to formulate a long term recovery plan- and I do mean long term if you plan to get 100% back to normal.
> 
> If you asked for LH and FSH to be tested then of course the nurse would look blank. The letters are only used in text form.
> 
> Whatever the outcome, I feel a doc or even and endocrinologist would not offer a satisfactory treatment. To mentioned a pal of mine who was suffering shut down like you. He was told that it may take year to recover but time was all that he was offered. He quoted his planned PCT which was extremely well thought out and the doc just said 'well looks like you know what your doing, I would go with that'. The current treatment for testicular atrophy caused by AAS is less effective than most well constructed long term PCT plans.


you got any long term pct help plans for me ? and did your freind get his balls back to size after his planned pct .?


----------



## ymir (Jun 4, 2007)

denny said:


> A good easily sourced PCT would include an hCG punch, then nolva/clomid/proviron/clenbuterol plus igf/slin, creatine and vitamin c.
> 
> An adequate one perhaps only nolva and clomid


I would toss in EPO too into that PCT for insane pumps and recovery, then i think it would be the -perfect- PCT.


----------



## cwoody123 (Feb 13, 2007)

wilsonrob said:


> what happened i was at the docs on another matter and the doc said i may as well give you your results so he went through it and said everything was fine so i said thanks and left as my son was seeing the nurse next door and my mind was else where what il do is call back up one day this week and ask them to photo copy the results and hopefully they will then i will post them for all to see and hopefully get back to normal.


Ok mate. No probs, i think a photo copy of the results would be a better idea or they may even give you the results over over the phone but you can never rely on the idiot on the end of the phone. Either way take no **** from them and if they are reluctant to give you the results then demand them!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

wilsonrob said:


> Hello. i recentley done a cycle of test cyp for 16 weeks and as usuall i take some nolvadex for pct and my balls that have shrunk quite small usually return to full size very shortly however this time they have not returned to size i also took some hcg at the end of my pct for a week but stoped as i wasnt familiar with the stuff i took 2 jabs at 250 iu and the last one at about 750 iu i dont know if this matters nothing happened when i took it no size return to the teticles nothing ive also been to the docs and hes says dont worry yout still within normall testicle size range but i dont think so before my balls were big and softish to touch now theyre asmall and very hard and through out the day they sometimes grow back to theyre originall size and the next minuite they return to very small again. would a course of clomid help bring them back to size. where do i go from here please get in touch with some help as im now quite lost as what to do or if this has happened to anyone please let me know thanks. wilson.


Sorry, but you did not use enough HCG.

You will need more to coax the nuts along, whereas if you did some HCG during you could have kept your nuts nice and working.

If the nuts are shutdown then recovery will be seriously compromised.

If you get the nuts rolling next to normal, then PCT will be flawless.....


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Sorry, but you did not use enough HCG.
> 
> You will need more to coax the nuts along, whereas if you did some HCG during you could have kept your nuts nice and working.
> 
> ...


Hello hackskii. well its about 8 months after i finished pct and my nuts are still not the size they normally return to after pct so i was going to run another cycle of clomid to see if this will help kick them into growing back is this possible after so long or am i just fighting a losing battle without hcg does anybody know anyone whos nuts got back to size after a secound pct months later ? secound question is what would happen if i used hcg along with my clomid would i screw my nuts up even further by desensating them which is what im really afraid of and why i stoped using the stuff before. or would i be better off doing a short cycle of test prop and then on week 3or 4 adding the hcg to help my balls back or would this make them even smaller hope to hear your advice cheers.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

ymir said:


> I would toss in EPO too into that PCT for insane pumps and recovery, then i think it would be the -perfect- PCT.


Mmmmmm... Then he might die in his sleep ala Tour De France riders


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

wilsonrob said:


> you got any long term pct help plans for me ? and did your freind get his balls back to size after his planned pct .?


sure did mate! Got his lass preggo and he's been fine for ages now. He's back cycling without any problems.

The future is promising mate. With the right substances you'll get yourself put right 100%. Just be willing to be patient- give it time, and persevere.

I don't have any PCT plans at hand but if your nice to them, someone like Hacks might give you a good protocol to follow.

Good Luck.


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

pauly7582 said:


> sure did mate! Got his lass preggo and he's been fine for ages now. He's back cycling without any problems.
> 
> The future is promising mate. With the right substances you'll get yourself put right 100%. Just be willing to be patient- give it time, and persevere.
> 
> ...


cheers mate. Hackskii if you got time would you fancy helping me with a good pct protocol to fit my situation help always appreciated. thanks.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Well, if you get your blood test done and you are within range then I would not bother with the size issue.

It is possible for the nuts to be a bit smaller yet still produce normal test levels.

If not then time will heal but I know guys it took a year to get to normal.

If you are low testosterone then yah, you can run some HCG, nolva and clomid.

Are you getting any morning wood?

Can you have sex no problem?

How do you feel?

What makes you think your testosterone levels are low?


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Well, if you get your blood test done and you are within range then I would not bother with the size issue.
> 
> It is possible for the nuts to be a bit smaller yet still produce normal test levels.
> 
> ...


well the doctor reckons my test levels are normal but il ask for a copy of the results when i get chance hopefully monday. secoundley are you saying you know guys whoose testicles came back to original size like a year later what im trying to ask is will they come back to size after all that time or do they sometimes stay small forever .? because id like to do another cycle in time but if they dont grow i wont be using again cause theyl end up to small. as for erections no problem its just the size i wanted to gain back in the testicles would a course of clomid help them to get back to size maybe or is it to late for that as its been about 7 -8 months since pct. ?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Ok, lets just see the use of the testicles.

They manufacture testosterone with the leydig cells.

I believe this is something like 20% to30% of the overall size of the nuts.

The nuts also produce sperm and this is done with the sertoli cells, I am assuming that they have more volume than the leydig cells and they are the last thing to come back.

Many guys cant seem to get the girls pregnant for some time even though the testosterone comes back.

There is some testosterone that is used inside the testicles called intratesticular testosterone or ITT. What this does is kind of fertilize the sperm so it can be active or mature or something like that. I know it has to be there for the sperm to be good.

If anything right now, you might have a fertility issue and nothing wrong with your androgens.

But, knowing how bad you atrophy, then you can always run HCG during your cycle and this will actually cause the testicles to produce testosterone.

Now granted FSH is not there to tell the sertoli cells to go to work, but HCG mimics LH which tells the leydig cells to go to work.

There is something called HMG that has both LH and FSH, but it is terribly expensive and is used in men for fertility.

The balls will come back mate, but you will just have to wait.

My bro had some massive testicular atrophy, and after a year his nuts were normal, but he was kind of jacked for about a year.

So, now you have the bigger picture of what is going on.


----------



## wilsonrob (Sep 26, 2007)

hackskii said:


> Ok, lets just see the use of the testicles.
> 
> They manufacture testosterone with the leydig cells.
> 
> ...


thanks hackskii so my nuts should return to size after time thats what i wanted to hear. 2 further questions if i may would running some clomid now help speed up theyre recovery as if its not going to do much i wont run it due to its sides. and question 2 would you wait till the nuts have returned to full original size before you jumped back on cycle .?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

You dont need clomid.

I would use some zinc, and some Vitamin E actually.......

At this point nut size has no indication of anything other than maybe fertility.

Your cycle is up to you but at any rate, you will need some HCG during your next cycle for sure.

Take some time off, get your diet sorted, your training too, then step back into the gear deal....lol

Get your diet sorted right now if you want to do anything constructive.....


----------



## ollgby (May 28, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Sorry, but you did not use enough HCG.
> 
> You will need more to coax the nuts along, whereas if you did some HCG during you could have kept your nuts nice and working.
> 
> ...


hi hacksii sorry im writing to you on this thread iv no idea how to publish my own.. iv read many of your posts I know your the best man to help me!

Around 5 months ago i did 20ml of deca 20ml of test and 10mlo tren over 10 weeks (2ml each a week).. my pct was clomid only and suffice to say it left me with problems. My libido now is still low and I cannot maintain an erection and find it very hard to even get one. I tried 3 shots of 1500iu e3d hcg followed by clomid.. to no avail.. and a few months later i tried 500iu ed for 10 days while taking nolva 20mg ed then 3 days after i finished i did clomid at 100/50/50.. my testicles are still small (definantly not the size of a small chicken egg which i read is the norm) and they are very unsensitive (numb like)

This is wrecking me and killing my relationship.

Iv read you do a protocol of 2500iu e3d for 16 days followed by the noolva clomid combo...would this help? proviron didnt help me at 25mg a day.. hcgenerate/unleashed/post cycle by protein factory didnt help either.

maybe 1500iu e3d for 6-9 shots untill my testic respiond before starting pct?

Im desperate here so much so that im on the verge of just doing another test e cycle for 10 weeks to save my relationship and then doing a big pct..

cialis and viagra dont really help either..and iv taken dostinex incase of prolactin as well as tribulus zinc and b6..any help would be HUGELY appreciated pal.

hope you get back to me asap.

thanks pal.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Your nuts are just being lazy, you will need to do some more HCG and another PCT, it is likely the deca is the cause of this.

Viagra wont work on libido, only quality of erection once you can get one.

The other stuff you suggested for the most part is crap.

HCG @ 1000 EOD x 10 shots

I would run the nolva @ 20mg for 45 days, and start the clomid after the first 4 shots then run it at 100mg for 30 days.


----------



## Suitelf11 (Jul 7, 2010)

Run some vit. e as well, 1000iu. Makes the LH cells more sensitive, so your hCG will be more effective.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Suitelf11 said:


> Run some vit. e as well, 1000iu. Makes the LH cells more sensitive, so your hCG will be more effective.


Vitamin D as well, a well known TRT doctor named Eugene Shippen noticed that defencies in D also didnt allow HCG to work well.

Researchers tested vitamin D and testosterone levels of 2,299 men over the course of several months. They found that like vitamin D levels, testosterone levels peaked in the summer and dropped during the winter. They also found that men who had at least 30 nanograms of vitamin D in every milliliter of blood had the highest levels of circulating testosterone.


----------



## finasterided (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm in touch with a guy Shippen treats and he has him on 50 000ius of vitd3 (important you use vitd3 apparently) per week!

To put that in perspective most retailers sell 4000iu tablets.

You have to hunt them down to get high strength 10 000iu tabs, biovea.com do them.

Vit d is very important and we've been led a lie about sunshine being bad for you 'cos of skin cancer etc. Well maybe if you're ginger but the rest of us don't get nearly enough.

I'm in Scotland which has the highest rate of MS in the world which is reckoned to be down to lack of sunshine/vit d.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Vitamin D is also being used to treat flu, seems that once you get the flu it can help you cut the recovery in half with supplementation of D.

Great for boosting the immune system.

Vitamin D defiencies are common over there, moreso than lets say Southern California.

I gotta get some, im out and it is just so cheap too.

If my memory serves me correctly I think it is 128% increase in testosterone production with 20 minutes a day of sun on the upper body and face.

Dont wash the skin afterwards as you ruin the effects.

I think they are going to raise the RDA in D if they have not already.


----------

